# Old Country Charcoal Chimney, it's BIG



## lostarrow (Mar 31, 2012)

Needed to replace our hunting camps charcoal starter, and my home one was almost worn out.
Went to Acadamy Sports to pick up a couple webers & saw an old country chimney there.
Got the Old Country for hunt camp, a bigger cooker, & the weber for home.
The Old Country holds about 1 & 1/2  to 1 & 3/4 times the charcoal. It's much heavier built, the walls are 3-4 times as thick as the weber. It weighs a ton! The weber weighs 3.75 lbs , the old weighs 12 lbs.
For my house a weber lasts about 7-8 years , but at hunt camp using a jet burner to light 3 years, I thing I'll prefer the weber at home but the O.C. Should help at hunt camp


----------

